# Freshwater to Brackish



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Can plants adapt from freshwater to brackish or do you need to buy plants that survive in brackish waters in the wild. I know they sell brackish water plants but is it really nessasary, or will FW plants adapt. I'm talking about plants like water sprite.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually very few FW can adapt to BW. Java Fern is one of the few that will adapt. I would buy the brackish plants


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to get plants that will live in brackish. Many fw plants are very salt intolerant. Those that can work in brackish include:

Aponogeton crispus 
Bacopa monnieri 
Cladophora aegagropila 
Crinum calamistratum 
Crinum natans 
Crinum thaianum 
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
Lilaeopsis macloviana 
Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae 
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''
Microsorum pteropus ''Undulata''
Microsorum pteropus ''Philippine''
Microsorum pteropus ''Red''
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Samolus valerandi 
Shinnersia rivularis 
Spathiphyllum wallisii 
Vesicularia dubyana


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

be careful, most will only survive with an sg less than .05, it would have to be a low brackish if you want plants


----------

